# Task manager network utilisation is not working



## Vignesh B (Feb 26, 2013)

I am using Windows 8 Pro. In the task manager, network utilisation always remains at zero even though network is being used. But the individual apps and processes state the amount of network bandwidth being used.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

What speed does it show in task bar ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> I am using Windows 8 Pro. In the task manager, network utilisation always remains at zero even though network is being used. But the individual apps and processes state the amount of network bandwidth being used.
> View attachment 9146


Run utorrent and check.


----------



## Vignesh B (Feb 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> What speed does it show in task bar ??


0%



tkin said:


> Run utorrent and check.


Still same result


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

Same issue here too.. taskmanager shows 0% network utilization


----------



## z3rO (Feb 27, 2013)

Its not a issue (AFAIK). Perhaps you are using Ethernet cable (RJ45) to connect to net and maximum speed which your NIC can support should at-least be 100Mbps (or even 1000Mbps if u are on a newer machine).. so out of 100Mbps, the apps are using around 0.6Mbps which is close to 0% network utilization. 

If you are interested in seeing some meaningful stats, then either go to Performance tab or open Resource Monitor. (I use Resource monitor) 
You can check the maximum speed which your NIC can support by going to "Network and Sharing Center" while you are connected to the internet and Clicking on "Ethernet" which is in front of your active connection.

And believe me, that sometimes reach 1% too


----------



## Vignesh B (Feb 28, 2013)

z3rO said:


> Its not a issue (AFAIK). Perhaps you are using Ethernet cable (RJ45) to connect to net and maximum speed which your NIC can support should at-least be 100Mbps (or even 1000Mbps if u are on a newer machine).. so out of 100Mbps, the apps are using around 0.6Mbps which is close to 0% network utilization.
> 
> If you are interested in seeing some meaningful stats, then either go to Performance tab or open Resource Monitor. (I use Resource monitor)
> You can check the maximum speed which your NIC can support by going to "Network and Sharing Center" while you are connected to the internet and Clicking on "Ethernet" which is in front of your active connection.
> ...


Mine is a 100Mbps speed NIC. Even before the FUP where I get around 3.5-4Mbps which equates to 3.5-4%(I agree it still is a small amount comparatively), it doesn't show up. Even I use the resource monitor.
Its not an issue, but just an annoyance. I mean if I use even 0.5%, it should show 0.5% and not 0%. Its not hindering my productivity or anything like that, but still.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2013)

Download a network monitoring tool like DU Meter and check. If it still shows 0% then probably some network monitoring service is not running.


----------



## Vignesh B (Feb 28, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Download a network monitoring tool like DU Meter and check. If it still shows 0% then probably some network monitoring service is not running.


Checked. DU meter is reporting the proper usage.
If some networking monitoring service was not running, then the individual app network usage would also not be displayed in the task manager, right?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Checked. DU meter is reporting the proper usage.
> If some networking monitoring service was not running, then the individual app network usage would also not be displayed in the task manager, right?



Yes. Actually all apps that monitor network bandwidth use the network monitoring service (don't know its name).


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2013)

now that this thread have mentioned it, I would like to point out that the application, "NetMeter" have stopped giving any reading of data consumption for me. It happened since 11th Feb 2013. Prior to it it was fine.

Screenshot:
*i.minus.com/ieQiMRIfrUk4q.PNG

I tried to change settings in Netmeter, but to no avail. 

Resource Monitor does show correct stats!


----------



## z3rO (Mar 1, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Mine is a 100Mbps speed NIC. Even before the FUP where I get around 3.5-4Mbps which equates to 3.5-4%(I agree it still is a small amount comparatively), it doesn't show up. Even I use the resource monitor.
> Its not an issue, but just an annoyance. I mean if I use even 0.5%, it should show 0.5% and not 0%. Its not hindering my productivity or anything like that, but still.



Well, in my case it shows up.. I have a 100Mbps NIC.. 

*i.imgur.com/prRsfBL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HP2vKtA.jpg

I was running a speedtest in Chrome when I took the ScreenShot. It should be 4% but 2% isn't bad either..  
Offtopic : I'm loving Win + PrtSc


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

ya... networking tab on my task manager shows 0% at all times.. i use networkx, and its a damn fine s/w


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 1, 2013)

z3rO said:


> Well, in my case it shows up.. I have a 100Mbps NIC..


Hmm, even I remember it showing up properly few weeks back.
I doubt some Windows update has played spoilsport.


----------

